# Attacked!!!



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Been a while since I posted hello all...so Friday a friend and I were walking our dogs when we seen an akita dog (now this dog has nearly attacked my friends dog and came after us on Wednesday day but luckily it was called off by several people) so we quickly turn round to walk the other way but the akita has already seen us he comes running over from quite a way away body language super aggressive

my dog is on a lead my friends is not the akita bites my friends dog who in turn bites it back in the face it then turns it's aggression onto my dog grabs him by the throat(it's on my dog for maybe be 30 seconds)it doesn't let go so my dog grabs the ruff behind it's ear and just holds till the owner eventually manages to get his dog off still not putting his dog on the lead so it's now circling for another attack my friend and I are now screaming for him to get his dog witch he eventually does he then laughed apologies and walks away

next thing we know he's come storming thru the tree's to shout at me that his dog is bleeding( his dog has a small graze above it eye ) he was adamant it was my dog who had injured his I tell him it may not have been my dog who had injured his that both mine and my friends dog were defending themselves he then stats screaming at me that my dog was dangerous and was going to get him done under the dangerous dogs act that my dog needs a muzzle I flip back at him telling him that my dog was on the lead and his dog came and attacked mine and that my dog was defending himself he states his dog doesn't bit he was just saying hello I say mate your dog had its jaws clamped around my dogs neck (he is also saying because my dog has no blood on him his dog never bit him)

I say his dog should be muzzled and kept on a lead he then very threatenly steps forward say he's going to sort me out (Im a 27 year old woman )then turns his attention to my dog Clay and says he's going to sort my dog out.. I step back to keep out of reach of this boot I could feel he was going to kick my dog but he also brought his dog to close and I could see the dog was ready to attack again he then start making things up like I hurt his dog then my friend threatens to call the police and he leaves

To say we were gobsmacked would be an under statement...on our way home we warn a few other dog walkers most of them new who we were talking about because his dog had either tried to or had attacked theres when I got home I call the police and tell them what had happened they say theres nothing they can do without a name or address 
I'm still very upset and angry clay hasn't been the same since he's very quiet sleeping all the time we when on our walk today he didn't want to play or run wasn't interested in anything bless him poor guy not only was he attacked but was threatened and called dangerous for defending himself 

the scary thing is this guy has no idea how aggressive his dog is its never on a lead and I know for sure when we come across it again it's going to attack my dog again....

my goodness sorry for the novel guess I just had to rant.. if you made it this far thanks for reading


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

If at all possible if you see the guy again and he starts making threats, pull out your phone and video it. If I were to see him again I would take pictures of him for your own record in case it happens again. Someone else from that area might be able to ID him for you.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for your reply...yes I had the same idea and brought a go pro type camera to film all my walks from now on I guess you never know when your gonna run into dangerous and crazy.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Glad you all are ok and nobody got hurt!As Deb says be prepared to record evidence if there's a next time and try to discover an address for this guy.He sounds dangerous,please be careful!


----------



## My Black Shadow (Jan 1, 2017)

Besides all the practical advice everyone gave about making a video and collecting evidence, I want to add something I once learned from a K9 trainer on how to get a pit bull to release its grip. And if it works on a pit bull whose jaws lock, it could work on an Akita who his biting your dog's throat for 30 seconds. Kick the dog really hard in the soft part of his underbelly. This will hurt him and he will release whatever he is biting. 

Is it legal to carry pepper spray or bear spray where you live? That could help as well – spray that Akita before he gets to your dogs. It works even on bears and mountain lions, and causes no long-term harm. 

So sorry you were attacked.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you for your reply and your concern dogma13 yes I think he might not be quite right and will do my best to keep away from him I spoke to a few people they seem to know of him but not much else aparantley he's only recently started walking his dog in my area.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Be careful of kicking a dog like that, that it doesn't turn around and redirect it's aggression on you.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Go back and get the address, call the police and any animal control again and give the address. Tell them that the man threatened you and you cannot get his name as that would not be safe. Tell them to look for the big Akita dog, and whoever owns him is their man. 

I was attacked in the store by a man who I did not know. I froze, and I went home. This happened when I was still a minor. Afterwards, every few months the guy would run into me. I did not know his name, but he would get before me in line at a store in town, or try to talk to me when I was walking. I finally called the police. They said the same thing, they couldn't do anything without a name and address. I told him I could tell them what he looked like, what clothes he wore, what kind of truck he drives, what he smells like -- doesn't matter. (Whatever you do ladies, don't be attacked by a stranger.) By accident, my dad and I were shooting out on a property of someone who game my dad permission and this guy had drove up while we were there and talked to my dad. It was him. I told my dad at the time, that was the guy. So he never went there again. But when the cops needed a name and address, I knew dad had the address or could get it. I did not want to involve him. So, I went to the store and asked them. They didn't know the guy's name -- small town. They knew who I was talking about, but not his name. So I had to get Dad to drive out to the property and get the address and name. He did. I called the police back and they went and talked to the guy and I have never seen him again. 

Long story short, go and get the address where the dude lives and call them back. Ask other neighbors, dog walkers if they know the guy's name. 

An akita is a dog with a lot of power, and they are often dog aggressive. No way should he get a pass on this. A visit from the police sometimes is what bullies need to understand that you aren't going to put up with their behavior.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

My Black Shadow said:


> Besides all the practical advice everyone gave about making a video and collecting evidence, I want to add something I once learned from a K9 trainer on how to get a pit bull to release its grip. And if it works on a pit bull whose jaws lock, it could work on an Akita who his biting your dog's throat for 30 seconds. Kick the dog really hard in the soft part of his underbelly. This will hurt him and he will release whatever he is biting.
> 
> Is it legal to carry pepper spray or bear spray where you live? That could help as well – spray that Akita before he gets to your dogs. It works even on bears and mountain lions, and causes no long-term harm.
> 
> So sorry you were attacked.


Thank you for your reply unfortunately it is illegal to carry pepper spray and similar products here in the uk I guess the authority's would rather you cause possible permanent damage by kicking and hitting than use a more affective safer alternatives like pepper spray. Yes I should have acted and kick the dog or something but I guess I froze next time I won't.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

My Black Shadow said:


> Besides all the practical advice everyone gave about making a video and collecting evidence, I want to add something I once learned from a K9 trainer on how to get a pit bull to release its grip. And if it works on* a pit bull whose jaws lock*, it could work on an Akita who his biting your dog's throat for 30 seconds. Kick the dog really hard in the soft part of his underbelly. This will hurt him and he will release whatever he is biting.
> 
> Is it legal to carry pepper spray or bear spray where you live? That could help as well – spray that Akita before he gets to your dogs. It works even on bears and mountain lions, and causes no long-term harm.
> 
> So sorry you were attacked.


just a heads up, pit bulls cannot lock their jaws. They're powerful and will often require using a break stick to get them to release, but the locking jaws is a myth.

OP, Sorry about your fight and I hope Clay will return to his old self soon. I would go through his coat again and make sure there are no injuries, thick coats can hide a lot.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

When you have a nanny country like the UK you get anti mace laws. You aren't allowed to carry guns either. What is a citizen supposed to do? 

Akitas are the Japanese equivalent of pit bulls. They are dog fighting breed that also bites humans.

Why don't you carry a walking stick that is actually a club?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

selzer said:


> Go back and get the address, call the police and any animal control again and give the address. Tell them that the man threatened you and you cannot get his name as that would not be safe. Tell them to look for the big Akita dog, and whoever owns him is their man.
> 
> I was attacked in the store by a man who I did not know. I froze, and I went home. This happened when I was still a minor. Afterwards, every few months the guy would run into me. I did not know his name, but he would get before me in line at a store in town, or try to talk to me when I was walking. I finally called the police. They said the same thing, they couldn't do anything without a name and address. I told him I could tell them what he looked like, what clothes he wore, what kind of truck he drives, what he smells like -- doesn't matter. (Whatever you do ladies, don't be attacked by a stranger.) By accident, my dad and I were shooting out on a property of someone who game my dad permission and this guy had drove up while we were there and talked to my dad. It was him. I told my dad at the time, that was the guy. So he never went there again. But when the cops needed a name and address, I knew dad had the address or could get it. I did not want to involve him. So, I went to the store and asked them. They didn't know the guy's name -- small town. They knew who I was talking about, but not his name. So I had to get Dad to drive out to the property and get the address and name. He did. I called the police back and they went and talked to the guy and I have never seen him again.
> 
> ...


"This" even though it's after the fact file a "Police Report" document what you can call animal control ... most likely ... you'll not be the first!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nurse Bishop said:


> When you have a nanny country like the UK you get anti mace laws. You aren't allowed to carry guns either. What is a citizen supposed to do?
> 
> Akitas are the Japanese equivalent of pit bulls. They are dog fighting breed that also bites humans.
> 
> Why don't you carry a walking stick that is actually a club?


Most likely they never thought about it. 

But many of us have.:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-if-another-dog-attacks-your-while-leash.html


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

happyblond said:


> Thank you for your reply unfortunately it is illegal to carry pepper spray and similar products here in the uk I guess the authority's would rather you cause possible permanent damage by kicking and hitting than use a more affective safer alternatives like pepper spray. Yes I should have acted and kick the dog or something but I guess I froze next time I won't.


I am considering carrying a spray bottle filled with ammonia here where I live. That would sting the dog's eyes.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

happyblond said:


> Been awhile since I posted hello all...so Friday a friend and I were walking our dogs when we seen an akita dog (now this dog has nearly attacked my friends dog and came after us on Wednesday day but luckily it was called off by several people) so we quickly turn round to walk the other way but the akita has already seen us he comes running over from quite a way away body language super aggressive
> 
> my dog is on a lead my friends is not the akita bites my friends dog who in turn bites it back in the face it then turns it's aggression onto my dog grabs him by the throat(it's on my dog for maybe be 30 seconds)it doesn't let go so my dog grabs the ruff behind it's ear and just holds till the owner eventually manages to get his dog off still not putting his dog on the lead so it's now circling for another attack my friend and I are now screaming for him to get his dog which he eventually does he then laughed apologies and walks away.


 First I am so sorry this happened!! Someone's pet is going to get killed or someone is going to get injured, trying to protect there dog from this "uncontrolled beast of a dog." 



happyblond said:


> next thing we know he's come storming thru the tree's to shout at me that his dog is bleeding( his dog has a small graze above it eye ) he was adamant it was my dog who had injured his I tell him it may not have been my dog who had injured his that both mine and my friends dog were defending themselves he then stats screaming at me that my dog was dangerous and was going to get him done under the dangerous dogs act that my dog needs a muzzle I flip back at him telling him that my dog was on the lead and his dog came and attacked mine and that my dog was defending himself he states his dog doesn't bit he was just saying hello I say mate your dog had its jaws clamped around my dogs neck (he is also saying because my dog has no blood on him his dog never bit him)


That guy is both a "freaking tool" and a "coward" and that's kinda what they do ... show "Zero" level of unconcern for others. And "no responsibility" for there actions!! So his actions afterwards are not really a surprise?? 



happyblond said:


> *I say his dog should be muzzled and kept on a lead *


And you would be absolutely "100%" correct!! That "is" what "responsible" dog owners do, if they have a dog with serious "aggression" issues!! I've had a couple myself one it was other dogs and one with people and it was my "Job" to not make my "problems" someone else's problem! Clearly that guy thinks differently than myself??? 

But you never know?? As they say "Karma's a bitch" and for all you know ... there is someone like myself in your neighborhood??? And if a dog that hard core came after one of mine ... and got by me first then, it's gonna be Vet's and the ER for everybody!!! Cause "we" don't freaking play! So if you have "tools" there also ... then most likely, you have dog owners with "very low thresholds" for crap from unknown dogs also ... you never know??? 





happyblond said:


> he then very threatenly steps forward say he's going to sort me out (Im a 27 year old woman )then turns his attention to my dog Clay and says he's going to sort my dog out ... I step back to keep out of reach of this boot I could feel he was going to kick my dog but he also brought his dog to close and I could see the dog was ready to attack again he then start making things up like I hurt his dog then my friend threatens to call the police and he leaves


 Yeah as I said a "tool and a coward!!!"



happyblond said:


> *To say we were gobsmacked would be an under statement...on our way home we warn a few other dog walkers most of them new who we were talking about because his dog had either tried to or had attacked theres when I got home I call the police and tell them what had happened they say there's nothing they can do without a name or address *


OK ... I'm catching up here, this would be the down side??? On not being injured in any fashion ... nonhuman involvement ... so you know dogs fight ... that's what they do??? 

The guy was a total freaking too!!!!! I thought "America" had a monopoly on them ... but apparently not??? That dog is "known" how many "Akitas" are around you, he can't be that hard to find??? Most likely other dog owners know where this tool lives??? Ask them you can, find this tool and try again to file a report. 



happyblond said:


> I'm still very upset and angry clay hasn't been the same since he's very quiet sleeping all the time we when on our walk today he didn't want to play or run wasn't interested in anything bless him poor guy not only was he attacked but was threatened and called dangerous for defending himself
> 
> the scary thing is this guy has no idea how aggressive his dog is it's never on a lead and I know for sure when we come across it again it's going to attack my dog again....
> 
> my goodness sorry for the novel guess I just had to rant.. if you made it this far thanks for reading


The down side from "crap like this" still you can't help by "folding over him." You have to .... well be prepared but carry on like nothing happened??? Some dogs can just shrug it off, some dogs not so much??? If he is still good with his buddy ... that would be great! If you have "Pack walks" available is an option where you are ... do that. You have to be the one that shows him ... "Crap happens???"


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I would make a report now. I wouldn't walk my dog in that area until that guy and his dog are no longer a threat. Akitas can be aggressive(as you have witnessed) and they are not small.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

llombardo said:


> I would make a report now. I wouldn't walk my dog in that area until that guy and his dog are no longer a threat. Akitas can be aggressive(as you have witnessed) and they are not small.


She tried but she needs to find the address and yeah a "rouge AKITA" is kinda like an "OMG" situation!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

So you cannot carry mace, firearm, etc... I would carry wasp or hornet spray. Shoots a fair distance and could be used on Akitas or dumba** Akita owner. Is it legal to carry a knife. 
I agree with getting the police involved. But looks like they aren't gonna be a lot of help until something escalates or someone who knows this guy comes forward.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i wonder if an air horn would deter a charging dog.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I think you ought to call Animal Control as well, even if you don't have all the information regarding this person. I would make the report first because, for one thing, I would want to beat him to it just in case he tries to report you. Tell them what happened with all the details, just like you put in your post, including the fact he threatened you. Tell him that your neighbors have also had trouble with this dog, and give them any of their names and addresses that you have. Tell them that the dog is off leash and aggressive and that it's just a matter of time before he seriously hurts another dog or even a person, if they get in his way. I would not pull any punches, this sounds like an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

It gets to a point where one has to wonder just how much weaponry does one have or need to carry to protect themselves and their dog from dog aggressive dogs in public. 

Dogs attacking and / or killing dogs are in the media headlines every day. Often the victim dog's owner gets hurt in the melee. The owner of the aggressing dog, if present, usually takes off.

Is the solution juggling a can of wasp spray, an air horn, maybe a knife, while holding a leash, maybe some treats, a plastic bag or two, or a ball on the way to the park.... At what point does walking your dog become more like navigating a mine field and less like a source of exercise and pleasure for the dog and owner?

There has to be a better solution.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

UK, can't carry pepper spray but can walk around with an aggressive dog off leash. nice!


----------



## My Black Shadow (Jan 1, 2017)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> It gets to a point where one has to wonder just how much weaponry does one have or need to carry to protect themselves and their dog from dog aggressive dogs in public.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Well, unfortunately sometimes it's necessary. Where I live coyotes are everywhere, and even big dogs sometimes get taken down. Where I used to live, two coyotes jumped a fence and killed a large dog, and I can't remember if it was a Rottweiler or a Doberman, but it was one of those. So, living here I have three choices: stay home, walk unprotected and hope for the best, or take necessary precautions. 

Thankfully, I can carry bear spray here, and I do. It's on a holster that can be looped on a belt. Carrying the spray may seem annoying, but the sense of security it gives me makes up for it. When we get our puppy, we will surely bring the bear spray along on our walks.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks all for you reply's clay's not doing great as of yesterday night he has a bad limp and a very painful area in his neck that I only found last night due to him limping so badly after he woke up,

we called the vets they said to keep him rested until next week and if he's still having problems to bring him in...he's not very good at the vets so hopefully we can avoid a visit.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

scarfish said:


> i wonder if an air horn would deter a charging dog.


It's in the thread I linked Longfish I think either used or suggested it first. Boat air horn makes a lot of noise the dogs don't expect.


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

happyblond said:


> Thanks all for you reply's clay's not doing great as of yesterday night he has a bad limp and a very painful area in his neck that I only found last night due to him limping so badly after he woke up,
> 
> we called the vets they said to keep him rested until next week and if he's still having problems to bring him in...he's not very good at the vets so hopefully we can avoid a visit.


Hopefully his neck is only bruised. Even if the Akita didn't draw blood on the surface, it still probably crushed it like a vice. Does the skin underneath look bruised or swollen?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> It gets to a point where one has to wonder just how much weaponry does one have or need to carry to protect themselves and their dog from dog aggressive dogs in public.
> 
> Dogs attacking and / or killing dogs are in the media headlines every day. Often the victim dog's owner gets hurt in the melee. The owner of the aggressive dog, if present, usually takes off.
> 
> ...


LOL well yeah when you put it like that ... sounds kinda crazy?? Still better to have it and not need than to need it and not have it??

But despite what some of us may or may not carry the main difference is that "we have a clue." Crap can happen and we know that ... by and large a lot of folks don't even consider the "possibility" of dog attacks happening when they just simply go for a walk. 

Ears open, head up, eyes scanning front back and sideways, people in front yards, garage doors open, cross the street space equals time to react. I take point for my guys it's not a neighborhood walk it's a patrol. 

I depend on "Situational Awareness" and well trained dogs, rather than weaponry, I do carry a few plastic bags however.  

I've only been take by surprise once and I violated my rules ... stupid suicidal "Shih Tzu!" It was dark and I should have crossed the street as I knew he was at that home. And I was screwing with my phone. Dog came "out of nowhere" on his "suicide run" ... once again. But this time he had gotten better ... "door bolter" and large front yard and he covered ground fast! That time he made no sound till he was within four feet of us, he was within a foot of us, when I spun "Rocky" out of his reach using both handles on his body harness. I moved faster than I could think?? Rocky looked stunned as I put him back on the ground and the "Shih Tzu" stopped cold!! I was hot mostly becasue I got caught of guard, that was the second closest a charging dogs has gotten to mine! That time I was more upset becasue I got caught off guard! 

That was the second attempt by that tool of a dog! Attempt number three, he came across the freaking street??? But daylight now and he chose to stop charging, within four feet of us, when he now realized ... that dog is a bit larger than he thought??? That dog is gonna get killed one of these days when he comes across a different less well disciplined dog or get hit by a car???


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> LOL well yeah when you put it like that ... sounds kinda crazy?? Still better to have it and not need than to need it and not have it??


If I am going to carry all that, I might as well take my purse, camera, a bag of Doritos, a bottle of water, cell phone, and other things I opt to also leave at home. 



Chip18 said:


> But despite what some of us may or may not carry the main difference is that "we have a clue." Crap can happen and we know that ... by and large a lot of folks don't even consider the "possibility" of dog attacks happening when they just simply go for a walk.
> 
> Ears open, head up, eyes scanning front back and sideways, people in front yards, garage doors open, cross the street space equals time to react. I take point for my guys it's not a neighborhood walk it's a patrol.
> 
> I depend on "Situational Awareness" and well trained dogs, rather than weaponry, I do carry a few plastic bags however.


Most loose dogs are not problematic and no reason for concern. It is the dog aggressive breeds that are an issue. Simply being aware that such a dog is honed in on your dog like a heat seeking missile will do little to deter an attack. 



Chip18 said:


> I've only been take by surprise once and I violated my rules ... stupid suicidal "Shih Tzu!" It was dark and I should have crossed the street as I knew he was at that home. And I was screwing with my phone. Dog came "out of nowhere" on his "suicide run" ... once again. But this time he had gotten better ... "door bolter" and large front yard and he covered ground fast! That time he made no sound till he was within four feet of us, he was within a foot of us, when I spun "Rocky" out of his reach using both handles on his body harness. I moved faster than I could think?? Rocky looked stunned as I put him back on the ground and the "Shih Tzu" stopped cold!! I was hot mostly becasue I got caught of guard, that was the second closest a charging dogs has gotten to mine! That time I was more upset becasue I got caught off guard!
> 
> That was the second attempt by that tool of a dog! Attempt number three, he came across the freaking street??? But daylight now and he chose to stop charging, within four feet of us, when he now realized ... that dog is a bit larger than he thought??? That dog is gonna get killed one of these days when he comes across a different less well disciplined dog or get hit by a car???


It probably would have danced around and yapped if you ignored it. You should practice reading dog body language and learning about different breeds. You would breathe easier.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow! I am so sorry. Yes, my friend from the south, told me when she was growing up, there were organized "dog fights" and the Akitas were almost always the ones standing?

I have a walking stick. It is good for many reasons. Not just to hit the dog, but to stick it out in front of you so that the dog my bite that instead of you or your dog! Another thing I have carried, is a golf putter. Carried upside down, it is like a cane, the putter head easy in your hand. Turn it around, and you have a pretty solid weapon!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> If I am going to carry all that, I might as well take my purse, camera, a bag of Doritos, a bottle of water, cell phone, and other things I opt to also leave at home.


 Plastic bags, a leash around my neck and my cell phone are enough for me. But if I screw with the phone ... we stop and sit. 




MineAreWorkingline said:


> Most loose dogs are not problematic and no reason for concern. It is the dog aggressive breeds that are an issue. Simply being aware that such a dog is honed in on your dog like a heat seeking missile will do little to deter an attack.


Oh been there saw that and no stitches! "Ambush Predator" and sigh yeah a door bolter and he was aiming for puppy with intend to do harm!! I spun "Stewie" behind and then all the dog saw was me! And he stopped, long enough for his owner to grab him and him throw back in the house. 



MineAreWorkingline said:


> It probably would have danced around and yapped if you ignored it. You should practice reading dog body language and learning about different breeds. You would breathe easier.


 I'll never know?? When I have my dog's, it's not my job to "read a stray dog's intentions??" If they "Charge" they get my standard well practiced "response" regardless of "breed" don't screw with us or there will be consequences!! I'm good with that ... but thanks for trying.  


I have had a few little one come after us and they have never came as straight and close as that Shih Tzu??? I have no idea what his "intentions" were?? But he looked like he meant business, so I take him at his word. But I'm not out there to "read a dog's intentions??" Nor do I care about "Breed." I have a "zero tolerance policy" keeps it simple. 

And if you say stray dogs will casually stroll up to meet and greet?? I'll "acknowledge, that." But that's not been my experiance ... all my encounters, dogs have been coming fast and hard! If there plan was to hit the brakes ... then if they come at "us" they best hit those brakes sooner ... cause you know ... "I don't play." 

Appreciate the effort in anycase.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

I second everything @selzer said. And glad y'all are OK and that the attack wasn't any worse. There is an akita in our obedience classes that I am wary of for all the reasons that others mentioned above.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> Nor do I care about "Breed." I have a "zero tolerance policy" keeps it simple.


Maybe you should care. A grown man with a WL GSD acting the fool over a Shih tzu could be considered a bit dramatic by some. Such actions would be warranted and more impressive with a breed that has intent to due serious harm and has the ability. :grin2: >


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Maybe you should care. A grown man with a WL GSD acting the fool over a Shih tzu could be considered a bit dramatic by some. Such actions would be warranted and more impressive with a breed that has intent to due serious harm and has the ability. :grin2: >


Naw as long as I keep my dog safe ... I really don't care what people think?? 

But ... yeah that was a good one.  

Still... consider if you will my "stunningly quick reaction" (even I was surprised) may very well have saved that dogs life??? That dog has no idea "who" he's charging and that time he was heading for "Rocky's" right rear leg!

"Rocky" understands ..."Daddy" stops them and if he doesn't or can't, then I will! If I had decided to "guest" on a fast moving dog, in the dark's intentions?? Granted ... I knew who it was but I still did not know his intent?? And was slow to respond and was "wrong" ... that dog could very well be dead?? 

Had he actually struck "Rocky???" Roc, would have spun on him and "clamded down hard!" And I could not have stopped him! I tried to beat him to the punch once and lost. None of my dogs have any experiance in actually being assaulted?? And the others ... never saw a charging stray get by me. The only dog of mine that saw a "Daddy" down situation (Rocky) came to my aid "unexpectedly" in rather dramatic fashion. Only my continued grip on the leash saved that dogs butt! So that is the dog that "Shizu" was charging. Good luck to him had he actually "chose to make contact" if he got by me. I kept my dog safe and saved that dogs ungrateful butt most likely.

And the only "harm" that came to any of the 14 or so strays I have deterred. Is having there "feelings hurt" for the first times in there lives by being not allowed to do what they want. But I'm flexible, if a dog is not "charging mine" ... then they would receive a less hostile response ... my dog will still not be "the first point of contact." But if they show some respect ... then yes so will I.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> It gets to a point where one has to wonder just how much weaponry does one have or need to carry to protect themselves and their dog from dog aggressive dogs in public.
> 
> Dogs attacking and / or killing dogs are in the media headlines every day. Often the victim dog's owner gets hurt in the melee. The owner of the aggressing dog, if present, usually takes off.
> 
> ...



Um you forgot the camera to take pictures and video so you can prove your dog was not the one that started the fight duh:wink2:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Maybe you should care. A grown man with a WL GSD acting the fool over a Shih tzu could be considered a bit dramatic by some. Such actions would be warranted and more impressive with a breed that has intent to due serious harm and has the ability. :grin2: >


Kinda reminds me of the yorkie that wanted to eat Robyn. Even Robyn was kind of amused at that one. She just sat there tilting her head and looked at the dog like it was crazy.


----------



## Loredana Ranza (Jan 10, 2017)

as long as your dog was on the leash when the other unleashed dog was attacked, the akita's owner doesn't have much of a case. Akita's are dangerous breed dogs too, and he was negligent to allow his off the leash like that. If push ever comes to shove, you have plenty of witnesses who will back you up.

A good tip for stopping an attack, apart from a kick to the belly, is to grab the attacking dog by the rear legs and hoist him off the ground. It is like turning off a switch. 

I have a neighbor with a hyper aggressive Jack Russel. He was off the leash and attacked me and Argo. Argo grabbed him in his mouth and literally could have scissored him in half but luckily, he only growled and squeezed. His owner screamed at me (she is the local town drunk) but I showed her the holes in my Uggs where her dog bit me and I dared her to call the police. She realized that she was going to be the one to lose here so she collected her dog and left.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Perhaps working on discernment as to what is a threat vs a show?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LOL. When my male was in his teenage butt head stage, he was attacked by a Chihuahua. At first he was outraged a dog dared to challenge him. After the initial surprise, he thought it was great fun to do a Mexican hat dance around the Chi.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm sure I looked ridiculous dealing with loose (usually smaller) neighborhood dogs. I've avoided injury to myself and my dogs so far. Oddly enough I've had 3 pit bull encounters and all were peaceful. The county has gotten their act together and loose dogs are not as much of an issue anymore. Just the same, I use industrial areas to walk if need be.


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

Did you ever get back around to find the address of the owner of that Akita dog so you could file a report? 

Now more than ever that Akita dog owner needs to be held accountable for his actions.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

stepkau said:


> Did you ever get back around to find the address of the owner of that Akita dog so you could file a report?
> 
> Now more than ever that Akita dog owner needs to be held accountable for his actions.


No I haven't been able to discover his address or even name but where we live is quite a small place and my boyfriend know just about everyone so he's been asking around so hopefully someone will know about this man, we were in the car coming back from the vets on Saturday and I thought I spotted him but it wasn't.


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

happyblond said:


> No I haven't been able to discover his address or even name but where we live is quite a small place and my boyfriend know just about everyone so he's been asking around so hopefully someone will know about this man, we were in the car coming back from the vets on Saturday and I thought I spotted him but it wasn't.


It' no longer a hypothetical "someone or their dog could really get hurt or even die in the future".. It's already happening to you.. Prayers for you and Clay.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

I've spoken to the police, the council and the local dog warden nobody cares.


----------



## The Diesel (Jan 25, 2017)

Too bad you cannot carry mace or some other form of a deterrent. You should not have to be afraid to go out and walk your dog or even just walk in a certain direction because someone isnt controlling their dog.

I have mace hanging right inside my garage for my wife in the event some unwanted dog or even person comes by when the kids are out playing in the front yard. At first she said I will just gather the kids and go inside but you dont always have time. Things happen fast.


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

happyblond said:


> I've spoken to the police, the council and the local dog warden nobody cares.


that breaks my heart. :frown2: Maybe they will care once you are able to identify the guy and they can fill out a complete report/complaint.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

happyblond said:


> I've spoken to the police, the council and the local dog warden nobody cares.


Yeah ... I get that and it "sucks" but the fact that they don't care is "besides the point!" Get the address make the report and if that "pair" causes a "human involvement injury" in the future ... they they will care! 

The dog is out of control and the owner is a "tool!" Saddly ... it's just a matter of time before a dog gets killed or someone gets hurt!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Kinda reminds me of the yorkie that wanted to eat Robyn. Even Robyn was kind of amused at that one. She just sat there tilting her head and looked at the dog like it was crazy.


You were lucky! Yorkies are one of the most "Dog Aggressive Breeds" out there! I don't remember the site but Yorkies and Pit Bulls had a five start rating on the Dog Aggressive scale??? 

And yes the freaking dog was crazy ... that did not mean it was not a "threat!" Some of them "exercise" some kind of "common sense" once they get close ... some not so much??? Keep your freaking "distance dog" or "we" will have a problem is how I roll and I don't discriminate based on "breed" or "size." Works out fine.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

happyblond said:


> I've spoken to the police, the council and the local dog warden nobody cares.


I am not a fan of carrying a pistol for the possibility of dog attacks, but if this happened here, I would say flat out to the police, "Does this mean that I am going to have to shoot the dog?" Then they might recognize that the situation is more serious and might at least give you some song and dance about talking to the fellow. I don't know what the laws are in your area though, so that probably wouldn't work for you. 

Sorry that there are people out there that are such idiots. 

Sometime an air horn can stop a dog in its tracks. That might be worth carrying.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

I didn't read through all pages, but saw that it is illegal to carry pepper spray for the OP. I would suggest a can of wasp/hornet spray! Long range accuracy and it will definitely protect you. Gotta be creative when you've got ridiculous laws. Funny how the law-abiding citizens are the ones who suffer and go unprotected, while a criminal pays no mind to the law. Hope you and your pup are doing well!


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

It was Lisbeth Salander who said "There were not so many physical threats that could not be countered with a decent hammer." My recommendation is a hammer or a golf club. This attacking dog caused some serious injuries to yours- I never expect a different outcome from a situation unless something changes, and I doubt the other owner is going to change.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Has anyone heard from the op about her dog's present condition? Last I heard he had been running a temp of >105 for days and was unable to stand. She was waiting for her next vet appointment.


----------

